
Agency vs. Startup: From a Young Designer - graylien
https://blog.prototypr.io/as-a-young-designer-id-like-to-think-somehow-i-ve-gotten-to-experience-the-best-of-both-worlds-d400a07d4fdf?source=latest---
======
slgeorge
The main argument I hear from designers in favour of agencies are that there's
a lot more variety since you work on a lot of different situations, and that
for a less experienced designer there's more opportunities for learning from
more senior figures.

The main things in favour of working at a company (start-up or otherwise) are
more creative control and the opportunity to perfect something as there's one
focus for a sustained period of time.

A lot of professions have this wide vs deep argument for people at the start
of their career. I don't particularly buy that either one is particularly
"better" over the long-run - capability floats to the top eventually.

I do think culture is key, and particularly how we react and fit into
different cultures. I'd have said the size of the agency or start-up is more
important - people who come from large companies sometimes find it hard to fit
into a small organisations and vice-versa.

